# Antidepressant Discontinuation Syndrome



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIAntidepressant Discontinuation Syndromehttp://www.aafp.org/afp/20060801/449.html


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Thanks for posting Eric







not enough doctors warn of this when removing patients from anti-depressants. I myself became quite ill trying to come off Citalopram - took me eight months in the end and that was from the lowest dose prescribed.


----------

